# speaker-test



## balanga (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.manualpages.de/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-ports-9.0-RELEASE/man1/speaker-test.1.html


```
root@ThinkPad:~ # speaker-test
speaker-test: Command not found.
```

???


----------



## balanga (Mar 17, 2016)

getopt said:


> 1.) You are referring to a non-official manual-site. Use this one: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi
> 
> 2.) 9.0-RELEASE is obsolete, use 9.3 instead.
> 
> ...





```
# echo "hello speaker" > /dev/speaker
/dev/speaker: Operation not supported
```

Should this just beep? 

I'm actually looking for a program that will generate various tones via command line parameters such as  frequency and duration. I thought `speaker-test` provided such functionality...


----------



## getopt (Mar 17, 2016)

It will generate some tones. This magic is caused by these letters: c,d,e,f,g,a,b. Just try `echo "cdefgab" > /dev/speaker`.

audio/beep has options for selecting device, pitch and duration.

Don't be shy. Just click on the thanks button.  Thanks.


----------



## balanga (Mar 17, 2016)

getopt said:


> It will generate some tones. This magic is caused by these letters: c,d,e,f,g,a,b. Just try `echo "cdefgab" > /dev/speaker`.
> 
> audio/beep has options for selecting device, pitch and duration.
> 
> Don't be shy. Just click on the thanks button.  Thanks.



I've installed audio/beep but can't get the program to make any noise at all.

I can get sound out of the system via multimedia/vlc so I know that sound works.


----------



## balanga (Mar 17, 2016)

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   32 0xc0400000 13ed800  kernel
 2    1 0xc17ee000 1df8     lindev.ko
 3    1 0xc17f0000 9d6234   nvidia.ko
 4    3 0xc21c7000 74148    linux.ko
 5    1 0xc7a95000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 6    1 0xc7fb2000 d000     fuse.ko
 7    1 0xd06c0000 3000     speaker.ko
 8    1 0xcfda1000 20000    smbfs.ko
 9    2 0xcf003000 5000     libiconv.ko
10    2 0xd03c9000 3000     libmchain.ko
```


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 22, 2016)

There is also spkrtest(8)


----------

